# Tomàquet



## krloszz

Algú em podria ajudar a saber d'on o perquè l'acabo d'aquesta verdura és així en català? 
El meu dubte sorgeix és que la paraula original en nahuatl és xitomactli, i a Mèxic ho vam cridar jitomate, encara que reduït tomate, i és com es coneix en la mayoria de les llengües... simplement que em sona que la paraula tomàquet en català va ser presa mes de l'arrel 'original' tomactli en nahuatl. 

Xitomactli--->Tomactli--->Tomact--->Tomàquet 

És correcte el que penso? O és per ventura alguna traducció 'a la català' de la paraula 'Tomate' en castellà? 

Com sempre moltes gràcies per endavant.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Perdón por no escribir en la lengua de mi madre...
Veo en dos diccionarios de náhuatl que es _xictomatl_, no _xitomactli_, pero bueno.
Es difícil dar una respuesta a lo que planteas.
¿Pero por qué no pensar que proviene directamente del náhuatl, ya que al retornar de su primer viaje, Colón fue recibido en... ¡Barcelona!? (Aunque no sabemos si traía ya tomates... no creo, el viajecito era de más de un mes).
Claro que las terminaciones muy comunes en náhuatl _ctl _y _tl_, difíciles de pronunciar en español (y catalán), desaparecieron para quedar en _t _(cacahuate, chocolate, etc.)
A ver si hay algún erudito por ahí.
(Por cierto, el tomate no es una verdura... es una fruta, aunque todo el mundo lo considere así).
Fins ara.


----------



## krloszz

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Perdón por no escribir en la lengua de mi madre...
> Veo en dos diccionarios de náhuatl que es _xictomatl_, no _xitomactli_, pero bueno.


 
Recordemos que hay como treinta y tantas variedades de nahuatl (si no checalo en ethnologue ), ademas de que el nahuatl que se hablaba en tiempo de los aztecas ya es una lengua muerta, y me parece que Xictomatl es en el nahuatl que se enseña hoy en dia en las universidades (debe ser una variedad central supongo), y xitomactli es una variedad mas antigua, mas acorde cuando se dio el intercambio cultural entre México y Europa, por eso mi duda :S.


----------



## krloszz

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> (Por cierto, el tomate no es una verdura... es una fruta, aunque todo el mundo lo considere así).
> Fins ara.


 
Y perdón por eso, es un error bastante frecuente que cometo. xD


----------



## .Jordi.

Hola:
No soy erudito, pero sí sé usar Google, y lo que he encontrado (aquí y aquí) confirma tu teoría.
Saludos


----------



## krloszz

Bendito google, porque no se me ocurrio...


----------



## Arrovellat

Tomàquet, Tomaca, Tomata... Quina forma és correcta?


----------



## Samaruc

Arrovellat said:


> Tomàquet, Tomaca, Tomata... Quina forma és correcta?



Totes!


----------



## Arrovellat

Mel! Moltes gràcies.


----------



## belén

Només volia afegir que a Mallorca deim "tomatiga"


----------



## krloszz

belén said:


> Només volia afegir que a Mallorca deim "tomatiga"


 
en aquest cas, quin és la qual més s'usa en la vida diària?


----------



## belén

A la vida diaria a Mallorca, vols dir? Tomàtiga. Tomàtiga sempre, a la vida diaria, a la vida poc rutinaria, a qualsevol tipus de vida mallorquina 

Pa amb tomàtiga
Salsa de tomàtiga


----------



## krloszz

belén said:


> A la vida diaria a Mallorca, vols dir? Tomàtiga. Tomàtiga sempre, a la vida diaria, a la vida poc rutinaria, a qualsevol tipus de vida mallorquina
> 
> Pa amb tomàtiga
> Salsa de tomàtiga


 
Mallorca! Part de la meva família ve d'aquí, per això el meu interes en aquesta bella llengua. . 

El meu avi sap un poc (l'és nascut en aquí a Mèxic), però el diu alguna cosa mes semblança a tomata, suposo que per influència de l'ús de l'espanyol en la nostra vida diaría. 

T'agraeixo molt que ho compartissis amb mi. 

Salutacions!


----------



## Miquel Àngel

Belén! I t'has oblidat que en qualcuns pobles diuen Domàtiga, amb D!


----------

